# The Forgotten Forge [Full]



## Sorren (Jul 14, 2004)

As I said in another thread, I'm considering taking up an Eberron based PBP game. While I've browsed through it, I've yet to really look over the adventure in the back of the book. I think I'd like to play through it though.

So any of you guys willing to DM it?
I'd very much like to give my Kalashtar Psion a whirl.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 14, 2004)

I'd be more than willing to try, but I should warn you that all the games I've proposed or tried to run have fallen apart. If no one else steps forward, and I don't get into the *other* Eberron PbP game, I'm your person.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 14, 2004)

Excellent.....  I've been eyeing up that adventure for a while now, but haven't read it in hopes that I could play it.  I'd love to get in on your little party as a player.  Lemme know what the MO is.

taitzu52


----------



## Sorren (Jul 14, 2004)

So you're DMing Robbert? Cool.
What are our character creation guidelines? I assume you don't have a problem with my playing a psion.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Robbert - mind if I play in this game as well?    I'd love to give it a shot if you don't mind!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> I'd be more than willing to try, but I should warn you that all the games I've proposed or tried to run have fallen apart. If no one else steps forward, and I don't get into the *other* Eberron PbP game, I'm your person.




If you'll have me, as I said in the other thread, my CS comes in Tuesday. I'm not sure what I'd like to play, but I'd like to get into the setting as a player before I go off trying to run it.

I'm a big fan of fighter-types and healers, but by nature I've become a slot filler (I'll play whatever character best helps the party).


----------



## Gomez (Jul 15, 2004)

Robbert, 
If you need a fifth player, I would like to join as well.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 15, 2004)

Robbert,

*IF* you let me play, I would like to play which ever one of the following character that I am not playing  in the other game:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1654033&postcount=19
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1656482&postcount=29

  Thanks!!  

EDIT: Update for ya, Robbert - Snow-in-Dust is now out of the running, so Rawhide, Blu, and Markoss are now open; also, I have a cool idea for a Warforged Cleric...    Ideas abound....


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorren; I've got no problems, as long as your psion looks like Anna Kou- Forget that last bit 
 Oh, and maybe you should change your first post to say we're full.


 Lessee - Let's start at 2nd level, and use 30 point buy.
 House rule: Wild Talent gives you 1 power point and any 1 1st level power.
 Provide a reason for your char to be in Sharn/Breland.
_Complete Warrior_, _Complete Divine_ and ECL +1 templates or races are allowed.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jul 16, 2004)

I would join, but I will be seldom online until August. I can be a backup player.


----------



## D'arc DeWinter (Jul 16, 2004)

Are you still recruiting?  If so I'm definitely interested.  I just picked up the Eberron campaign book yesterday.


----------



## Sorren (Jul 16, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Sorren; I've got no problems, as long as your psion looks like Anna Kou- Forget that last bit
> Oh, and maybe you should change your first post to say we're full.
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good. I'll start work on my PC ASAP.
Hmm.... kineticist or telepath? This will be tough to decide.

How about starting gold?
EDIT: I think I've decided to go with a Swashbuckler/Telepath.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

So who is in and who is not????????


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 16, 2004)

A fine question indeed....

Will there be a Rogue's Gallery link for our characters?

I'll let you guys fuss over psionics and compete for the first Warforged.  

I'd like to go for a ranger, I'm thinking either half orc or half elf.
So how do you feel about house affiliation and Dragonmarks?  Are there limits?  It'd be kinda silly all running around from different houses no?


----------



## Sorren (Jul 16, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I'd like to go for a ranger, I'm thinking either half orc or half elf.




Go shifter.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm leaning towards Rawhide (see the second link above) or my Warforged cleric idea.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> Go shifter.




Yes, the min/maxer in me is singin' the same song, but I'm thinking more along the lines of a potential investigator, or the Half-Orc Dragonmarked house.  Definately not going for a combat brick this time, but also trying to avoid the do-it-all character.  There are 5-6 of us here, y'know.    I'm still awaiting GM's opinion on Dragonmarked houses, and how common they should be in a party.  I guess I'm still getting a feel for the world.  Cheers!

TZ


----------



## Sorren (Jul 16, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Yes, the min/maxer in me is singin' the same song, but I'm thinking more along the lines of a potential investigator, or the Half-Orc Dragonmarked house.  Definately not going for a combat brick this time, but also trying to avoid the do-it-all character.  There are 5-6 of us here, y'know.    I'm still awaiting GM's opinion on Dragonmarked houses, and how common they should be in a party.  I guess I'm still getting a feel for the world.  Cheers!
> 
> TZ




I'm fighting the same urges. Part of me wants to make a 2nd level psion with an 18 Int and blast the snot out of everything in sight. The other longs for a more interesting character and I think it'll be the winner. 

As I said above, right now I'm leaning toward a swashbuckler/psion (telepath), a kalashtari veteran of the conflict on Sarlona who has come to Sharn to discover what influence the Inspired has in the city. 

He wears studded leather armor with a built in "cape" that makes it look very much like a trench coat. And he carries a reidran crysteel rapier.  Assuming I can afford crysteel that is...

With psionic weapon, he'll be pretty darn effective in melee.

As far as your character, it looks like Ashy is leaning toward shifter as well. That should help you make up your mind.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 16, 2004)

I am thinking about a Goblin Rogue! Possible going for Extreme Explorer.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, if TZ is going shifter, then I would be more than happy to play my Warforged cleric...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Well, if TZ is going shifter, then I would be more than happy to play my Warforged cleric...




Shifter no, ranger yes.  Multiclassing will be a tame option once I hear back from RR about all of our little bantering.  But by all means, bring on the divine casters!!

TZ


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

Hurm - I wonder if Robbert would let me play two characters?


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

Some groovy Eberron resources:

http://evildm.datavortex.net/kchronicle/
http://breland-ledger.blogspot.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2004)

> House rule: Wild Talent gives you 1 power point and any 1 1st level power.




Take a look at Hidden Talent on page 67 of the Psionics Handbook. It's a replacement for Wild Talent. I don't know if you've seen it or not, but it's similar (1 power point more, and it includes some rules about the type of power).


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2004)

Ashy - I counted one DM and five players, yourself included 

 Melkor and D'arc can be 'back-up' players, if that means anything to you.

 taitzu - Go nuts with the Dragonmarks, if that's what you want.

 Sorren - Crysteels seems to be out of your league; especially if you consider the 1000 gp I'm willing to part with per character.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Take a look at Hidden Talent on page 67 of the Psionics Handbook. It's a replacement for Wild Talent. I don't know if you've seen it or not, but it's similar (1 power point more, and it includes some rules about the type of power).



 Yeah, read that, but found it to be 'patchwork'. 'Hidden Talent' is what Wild Talent should be, but for some reason the creators found it too powerful, unless one were running a 'high-psionics' (whatever that means) game.

 So I compromised, so you wouldn't be forced to take your 'talent' at first level.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2004)

Post your scribblings and statistics here, please.


----------



## Sorren (Jul 19, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Sorren - Crysteels seems to be out of your league; especially if you consider the 1000 gp I'm willing to part with per character.




So is that 1000 even or 1000 + normal starting funds? 
I could really use those extra few gp.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2004)

I am going to have to bow out of the game. Someone else can have my slot. Thanks anyway!   Hope you have a great game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 20, 2004)

Can a warforged swim? I know they don't need to breath, but they don't appear to get a penalty to swim checks, which is sorta trying to say they are equal swimmers to your average human?

Just looking for your particular ruling on that one. I'm considering trying out a warforged built for naval combat, or possibly a shifter, dwarf, changeling, blah... a billion ideas.

As you can tell, I recieved my book yesterday and I'm reading it right now.


----------



## Sorren (Jul 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Can a warforged swim? I know they don't need to breath, but they don't appear to get a penalty to swim checks, which is sorta trying to say they are equal swimmers to your average human?




Yeah, they can swim. I figure the amount of wood in their bodies makes them about as boyant as a human.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 21, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am going to have to bow out of the game. Someone else can have my slot. Thanks anyway!   Hope you have a great game.



 Okay, that means Melkor can step up to the plate! Bye, Gomez.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

Robbert,

I am planning on running a Warforged Druid based on the following picures, please let me know if that is okay....

Here's a brief blurb on him:
Description and Personality: Knaught is, at once, alike his living construct brethren and yet drastically different.  While his base appearance is that of a standard warforged, there is a striking feature that is wholly unlike any warforged ever created: Knaught has a living tree growing out of his innards.  Sprouting from his wooden insides and winding its way out from under metal and stone plates and fissures, a living, breathing tree is slowly, but gradually growing.  To Knaught, this is proof positive of his faithful march towards his ultimate destiny and while it garners him many odd looks and the occasional problem, Knaught bears it all stoically (some say smiling inwardly).  Clothed in the cloak and trappings of a druid, Knaught is somewhat of a shocking site for those accustomed to seeing the “standard” warforged.

Knaught is quiet and introspective, the warforged druid often can be found alone, musing on his purpose in the grander scheme of things or communicating with whatever creatures are nearby.  However, once he waxes philosophical, it is quite difficult to get the druid to hush.  Knaught is always accompanied by his follower, a perky and boisterous blue-jay by the name of Prattle.


----------



## Sorren (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen what roots can do to concrete! Your warforged is going to die a slow, very painful, death.

hehe

Very cool concept. I assume the tree is "one with him" and doesn't harm him as it grows?


This has been a very slow start. Is the game still on?


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

So have I!    Yea, the whole "druid-living-things" angle will play a HUGE part in his story, so the tree is more a symbol of his living aspect that anything else...

I hope it is!  I am almost done with my character and am looking forward to playing him!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool concept, Ashy!  Well, Sorren, what are you going to be playing?  I guess I'd better step up to the mic:

Heinrich Gruunschlad is a Dragonmarked member of House Tharashk.  Though a few generations distant, orc blood still runs through his veins.  Heinrich showed promise aas a youth, and was given opportunities to be educated in the House schools of location and precurement.  Though he is well read, and quite comfortable in the stacks of any library, Heinrich still prefers to be out in the field doing research.  For a half orc his is strikingly.....well rounded.   :\

Well, I'll be posting the stats soon.

TZ


----------



## Ashy (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, TZ!  I hope that I can make him come alive....  

Did I just say that?


----------



## Sorren (Jul 23, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Well, Sorren, what are you going to be playing?
> TZ




Kalashtar Psion/Swashbuckler
Should finish stats today.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 26, 2004)

So is this game going to be able to get off the ground?

A couple questions: 1) How are we handling hit dice? 2) How are we handling starting wealth?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 26, 2004)

Hit dice: just roll 'em. starting wealth = 1000 gp.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 26, 2004)

Robbert,

Is my warforged druid idea ok?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 26, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 26, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2004)

Roll both, or just the 2nd one?


----------



## Sorren (Jul 29, 2004)

Ironicly, I'm the one that started this, and for various reasons I'm going to have to back out. 

Oh well. Good luck guys. Have fun!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 29, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Roll both, or just the 2nd one?



 Well, the first one should obviously be maximised. You're not NPCs, are you 

 Melkor, D'Arc, are you still with us?


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd like to join your game, if there's a slot open. I got a hold of the campaign setting yesterday.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 12, 2004)

*kicks this thread in the head*

"Is this thing still breathin'?  No characters posted yet..."

Hello????


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *kicks this thread in the head*
> 
> "Is this thing still breathin'?  No characters posted yet..."
> 
> Hello????



 I was wonderin' the same thing, and I've been away from ENWorld for three weeks.....

 Just post your character concept, Maxim.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

So are you back now?    If so, i will get my character up tonight!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok - I guess no one here is interested, so I too will toss in the e-towel.


----------

